
Sailfish OS Is Now Aurora OS in Russia - O1111OOO
https://nokiamob.net/2019/02/09/sailfish-os-is-now-aurora-os-in-russia/
======
flatfilefan
Can something like this be the reason why Nokia was destroyed by MS in the
first place?

